# Schwinn auto-cycle fork  question



## ratdaddy (Dec 26, 2010)

Did all auto-cycle forks have a lock on them


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2010)

no, it was a option for the person to purchase with the bicycle at the time.


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2010)

*The coolest feature in cycling since the introduction of the balloon tire!*

If you decide to try and equip your Autocycle with a locking fork, 1936 was the introductory year for that feature, and it had a one year only locking mechanism that had the lock tumbler pointing straight back, that would turn the wheel 90 degrees to the frame. This proved to be impractical, so it was changed for the 37 model year to only turn the wheel at a 45 degree angle when locked. The reason that I mention this, is because now, it is one of the rare features that makes a 1936 model Autocycle unique and thus very cool, so it is worth trying to find a 1936 cyclelock fork. They do come up for sale fairly often. In fact there were a couple for sale just last week on e-bay, so keep your eyes peeled, and I bet you'll find one without too much trouble.


----------



## ratdaddy (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help


----------

